# She is digging up my yard!!!



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Little Ruby found a new hobby of digging holes in our yard every time I turn around and not watching her. Is there any way to stop this? Also, I do have one area of the yard where there is no grass and she could dig but is this confusing her allowing her to dig in one area and not the other.

I would rather not have her dig at all since she is a mess from it.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

. Train her not too.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

If you don't want Ruby to dig, work on stopping it now in all instances. Do not let her dig in one spot & reprimand her in another. Like you said, it's too confusing. Vs have are known to be fond of digging, & if you own one of them, it can be irritating to say the least! Pumpkin enjoys digging, so I reprimand her any & every time time I catch her doing it. It doesn't matter if it's in a remote field. I praise her like crazy when she stops and engage her in another activity. She has gotten a lot better with consistency. My struggle comes with the kids. They don't/can't stop any digging, and Pumpkin knows this  Our clever V is very aware of when "boss" is not around. This led me to spend an addt'l 35m putting snaps on the new sandbox, so I can cover it when the kids aren't in it. Pumpkin has found it hard to resist so much sand in a cute pirate ship. It was apparent when I came inside to get more tools & 25 lbs of sand was outside of the box in 5m  Point is that prevention is a good idea if you can't be with Ruby all the time outside. It will take a little time, but with consistent boundaries, Ruby should learn digging is not allowed. I am also waiting for my can of pet corrector  Good luck!


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Scout starting doing this as soon as the snow melted. I tried a bunch of stuff, the only thing I didn't try was someing like critter ridder because I didn't want to subject him to pepper.

Honestly the only thing that worked was when he dug up a drainage pipe my husband had buried last year, and well my husband lot his **** on him (not hitting or anything, just a lot of yelling). Everytime he goes out now I remind him that he is not supposed to dig, and he hasn't.


----------



## peppermintpatty (Mar 22, 2011)

Sasha would have dug her way to China, if allowed. 

I bought chicken wire and cut out pieces and put them under the mulch in the places that she liked to dig the most. That way if she tried it, she wasn't going to get very far.

I also heard a saying (which I think is true)..."You can either have a garden/flower bed or a dog. Not both."


----------

